# Louisiana Mudfest 5/28 thru 5-31



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

bigblackbrute and myself went to Louisiana Mudfest in Colfax, La. Here are a couple pics and vids of the ride. 

Me in a little pond









One more of me in same pond









One of bigblackbrute in same pond









One more of bigblackbrute in the pond, I am in front of him. 









Here are a couple vids of myself and bigblackbrute in a little hole.
SANY0198.flv video by martinfd1975 - Photobucket

SANY0199.flv video by martinfd1975 - Photobucket


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

looks like fun wish i could have gone, but will be there for the 4th of july weekend


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

My son was out there Saturday. He said they changed it around since the "Trucks gone wild" weekend.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

They have. The vids were made in a hole that was made Friday. They wanted to add a couple new holes, so out came the dozer and pumps.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## biggdady (Mar 28, 2010)

that new hole was in the field all the way to the back where every one races wasn't it


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes it was, actually they ended up making a couple new holes. They had another one that was really meant for trucks, but they saw us having all the fun and wanted to join in. The truck ruts just made it funner and more challenging. We had a blast.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice, Glad yall had fun!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yep it was changed up bt really the only changes wer in the back wer the big open field was now it a few big holes and a small pond that is great for waterwheelies. they said it will be even better for the 4th of july. wish i could make it


----------



## Mudpro2009 (Jun 13, 2010)

putting the kitty back together today ill be out there friday or saturday maybe both days...


----------

